# My First Go At A Lume Shot



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Tried capturing the lume on my Planet Ocean.

Came out better than I thought for a first attempt. One thing I've learned - hack the movement to stop the second hand blur...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I reckon that's blimmin' brilliant for a first go....here's my second attempt (still a bit out of focus...I don't think my compact can focus very well in low light levels)...this is a compact with limited settings, not a DSLR (was yours with a DSLR?)


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

As Rog says that's a top effort for a first go! - I don't get them that good after many attempts - The Omegas always had great lume though so that is cheating









Cheers

Paul


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Cheers

Camera is a Canon EOS550D DSLR :thumbsup:

I bought it a few weeks ago, and I'm still trying to find my way round the controls etc..


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Excellent shots on that Omega. I suspect that you've discovered that a tripod[1] is essential equipment, more so than a black light. I also use a 2-second timer, so that I don't shake the camera when the shutter goes off.

To hack to not to hack,that is the question.... You get a steady second hand, but the shot has the dive watch with, um, "its zipper undone." A matter of taste. I guess I'm lucky that my Fuji on full auto still does a fast shutter speed in low-light conditions.

[1] I got a full size tripod for Christmas, but for close, tabletop watch work I rely on my REI UltraPod II for 95% of my shots. It's meant for outdoors work (has a velcro strap with which you can fix it to a branch or boulder), but it is superb for quick, macro shots of small items and underwear. And ... woah ... they have seconds on sale for 1/2 price -- I'm getting two more! Trust me, this thing is rugged, stable, and very easy to use in a pinch.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

HappyLad said:


> Tried capturing the lume on my Planet Ocean.
> 
> Came out better than I thought for a first attempt. One thing I've learned - hack the movement to stop the second hand blur...


Great shots, second hand blur is cool.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

minkle said:


> HappyLad said:
> 
> 
> > Tried capturing the lume on my Planet Ocean.
> ...


x2 I think the second hand blur adds something.


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

great shots.taken me a week to learn how to post pics.i will prob. take me another to get some decent straight forward shots although i have been on photo forum and picked some good tips up from pg tips.well done.


----------

